# More photographs of a Pacific tree frog



## jeremy va (Dec 22, 2012)

Well, you can't please 'em, can you? I prefer the white box shots. There is just so much more FROG in them...


----------



## Asphalt Art (Apr 18, 2013)

Tree Frogs always seem to be curious creatures. We are densely populated with Green Tree Frogs (Hyla cinerea), and finding a batch of them is always entertaining. Very passive, and seldom go straight to "escape mode"

Just the other day I flipped over a huge leaf from a Banana Tree to find about 5 little GTF juvies. A .75" baby looked at me, then started wandering closer and closer to inspect what was going on (my face). He/she ended up walking to the hand that was holding the leaf and continued to walk up my arm while constantly stopping to look at me during the trip. I let him walk onto my finger, I put him back under the leaf, and he scooted back into his little spot and yawned. I would love to have a habitat in the house, but they are loud enough outside.


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 7, 2013)

Those are beatiful pics and a beatuful frog. Personally I like both sets of shots the second set being preferable to my tastes but both very stunning photographs. Great Job


----------

